# LVLP and Minwax Helmsman Spar Urethane



## jhillyer (Jan 11, 2011)

does anyone have any experience spraying Minwax Helmsman Spar Urethane? i am not spraying a large area, just small signs. i use the Spar Urethane cause is leave a nice glossy finish and lasts in the weather. i know they have the spray cans of this, but it is expensive when you spray a lot of signs, (just not at once) it is cheaper to buy it by the gallon, i currently brush it one but it is a pain sometimes and i was wondering about switching over to *LVLP*. any thoughts? i don't need a real thick coat cause it is not going to be in the water just outside.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Urethane is not a good choice for outdoor use and Helmsman is not the best brand. I've had a lot better luck w/ Mcloskey's Man O War varnish for outdoor applications.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

I have spayed lots of helmsman with a hvlp no problems but if your only doing one or 2 signs at a time, the set up and clean up is not worth it, properly cleaning you're hvlp is time consuming and you need lots of thinner or kerosene. much faster to brush. What you need is a bunch of cheap throw away foam brushes or even chip brushes 50 cents apiece nice finish on those small signs throw em out when you're done, trust me been doing it a long time.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Urethane is not a good choice for outdoor use and Helmsman is not the best brand. I ve had a lot better luck w/ Mcloskey s Man O War varnish for outdoor applications.
> 
> - bondogaposis


What he said.

http://www.askhlm.com/Articles/ArticleViewPage/tabid/75/ArticleId/1/Marine-Varnish.aspx


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

If you're selling those to customers, consider using something else.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

You might look into waterbased finishes developed for exterior use. One is Target Coatings EM9300. They spray well, almost no smell, and dry (not cure) more quickly than solvent based varnishes. Another option is exterior house paint with no pigment. I think it's the higher "base" numbers that will dry clear.

Using water based, spray guns are easy to clean - warm/hot water and maybe some DNA and things are clean.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Epifanes varnish (Amazon or jamestowndistributors.com).

The longest lasting non-paint finish I have found for outdoors (even is doing better than some west systems epoxy).


----------



## jhillyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I think i will try to find a different product. does anyone have any luck with some Water based outdoor finish (clear gloss)?


----------

